# [OT] Are there any D&D like cartoons/anime?



## Grapeshot (Sep 10, 2003)

I was just watching INUYASHA on cartoon network. It was pretty decent as far as a band of adventures running into different battles. It was very simular to a d&d game. Are there any others even more simular to dungeons and dragons?

Ty

Josh K


----------



## gfunk (Sep 10, 2003)

Record of Lodoss War is about as close to DND as anime gets.  Slayers is also very similar albeit more focused on comedy.


----------



## Sabathius42 (Sep 10, 2003)

Record of Lodoss War couldn't be more stereotypical DnD if it tried.

There is also, obviously, the old actual DnD cartoon, which was actually NOT much like DnD at all, but has poorly animated versions of lots of your favorite monsters.  My favorite was the episode with the Fairy Dragons.

DS


----------



## Grapeshot (Sep 10, 2003)

Cool guys thanks


----------



## Stormfalcon (Sep 10, 2003)

Sabathius42 said:
			
		

> Record of Lodoss War couldn't be more stereotypical DnD if it tried.




That's probably because it was based off of an actual D&D campaign.

Anyway, there's a thread on this kind of thing already in the Sci-Fi forum.


----------



## BrooklynKnight (Sep 10, 2003)

Stormfalcon said:
			
		

> That's probably because it was based off of an actual D&D campaign.
> 
> Anyway, there's a thread on this kind of thing already in the Sci-Fi forum.




.hack//sign is close but its more of a mmorpg then d&d anime.


----------



## Bloodsparrow (Sep 10, 2003)

ArthurQ said:
			
		

> .hack//sign is close but its more of a mmorpg then d&d anime.




Oh I love that show.

It's actually ... well not based on... But was developed in conjunction with a series of PS2 games.

.hack//infection and .hack//mutation are the two that are out in the US right now. (It's a series of 4.  And each game comes with a DVD with a short movie and extras as well.)

The games are single player RPGs that simulate being on an MMOG.

Great show, great games.  Very funny and entertaining if you play a lot of RPGs, on and/or off line.


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 10, 2003)

Bloodsparrow said:
			
		

> Great show, great games.  Very funny and entertaining if you play a lot of RPGs, on and/or off line.



I agree. I never miss the show. Very interesting stuff going on there, and I almost totally understand it all. Yay me!


----------



## Djeta Thernadier (Sep 10, 2003)

Are you only looking for anime? 

I'd second Lodoss War, but Slayers drives me insane...


----------



## Verdigris (Sep 10, 2003)

Firstly, this thread isn't [OT], is it? Its about D&D.

Secondly, there used to be a cartoon when I was a kid called "Dungeons and Dragons". 

I think it was probably better than a recent movie of that title, which was a shameless excuse of a film, hijacking D&D's good name.

Thirdly, the cartoon "Thundar the Barbarian" reminds me a bit of D&D. At least he had a sword. I think.


----------



## The_Gneech (Sep 10, 2003)

"Ruin Explorers" is very good, if short and hard to find. Has fighter, mage, rogue, and cleric characters in the cast, and lots of failed attempts to disarm traps.

I'm looking into one that's out now called "Rune Soldier," but I haven't actually seen it yet.

   -The Gneech


----------



## Black Omega (Sep 10, 2003)

Agree completely on Lodoss wars.  Early Slayers reminds me alot of the old time D&D games I've heard of, though it's not for everyone.  Bastard! not only feels like DnD at times, it even has DnD monsters like the Beholder.  In the Manga at one point, as an aside, a certain character who looks out to the reader comments he knows he can easily beat a monster because it only has 8 hit points.


----------



## Scarbonac (Sep 11, 2003)

Verdigris said:
			
		

> Firstly, this thread isn't [OT], is it? Its about D&D.
> 
> Secondly, there used to be a cartoon when I was a kid called "Dungeons and Dragons".
> 
> ...





Yupper; "Dungeons & Dragons" was a prettty cool toon, particularly for the time that it was made, and "Thundar" was an excellent blend of post-Apocalyptic SF and fantasy tropes.

Another from the early 80s was "Blackstar" (Ruby-Spears or Filmation, IIRC); also a lesser-known effort from Hanna-Barbera called "Galtar and the Golden Lance" that had a few decent character designs, and let us not forget "Pirates of Dark Water".

"Herculoids" also has a close-to DnD feel (not to mention brilliant voice-work by the most excellent Mike Road). 


The only good part of the D&D movie was...um...err-a Wayans brother died?


----------

